# I'm Cranky and Want to Rant



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am so fed up with my wife and Facebook. I honestly dont give a crap about someone she went to highschool with that is a "friend" that I have never heard of until ten minutes ago when I find out that she married some guy that my wife thought was just some bum but turned out to be an alright guy and straightened his life up and married this chick in the temple at Nauvoo. Furthermore, I really dont care that so and so just had her 4th baby just before their 10 year reunion. And I really dont care to hear about these people for ten minute increments multiple times a week (I bet I waste an hour hearing about these unheard of people that are now so important that my wife just cant keep the news to herself).

Facebook is just a stupid joke that makes people feel like they have more friends than they actually do. If they really were your friend, you would talk to them regularly and will mention them to your spouse more than once every 6 years. 

Stupid Facebook! -O\__-


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

+100000000 couldn't agree with you more...we don't use Facebook and don't plan on it even though my Daughter has tried to get us to use it...waste of time by us...Guess you can call us old fashion but see no need for Facebook...just one of the social media sites for others not us.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dang hermits! I really like it, it makes it easy to keep up with old and new friends in a hurry. I do really like the hide feature to where you don't have to see them, but at the same time you can see what they are doing if you want...


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

For the most part, I'm with Bax* on this one.

I friend all my relatives. This way I can see if anything fun or exciting is going on in their lives - and *I don't have to call them or write letters*. I can keep up with what my sisters, brothers, nieces, nephews cousins, etc. are doing.  I do like to check out pictures of my relatives that I rarely see.

Aside from that, facebook is pretty much a waste of time IMHO. I couldn't care less that someone is tired, or bored, or enjoying a good cup of coffee. I could give a rats behind that your 3 year old just at a second hot dog, or that you just went to Olive Garden for lunch.
There is so much useless drivel on facebook. :roll:

My friends - I see or talk to on a regular basis. I don't need facebook for them.

If I had a nickel for every hour my wife spends on facebook - I could afford to take a few extra hours off from work every week. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I understand the convenience of checking on family and people you actually care about.... But is it really necessary to have 387 "friends"? I'm sure these people could care less about what you are doing.

I think if I drank, I'd be an angry drunk


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

As much as I hate to say it, forums such as this aren't too much different. It gives a person some sort of socialization without actually having to socialize.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Agreed. However, I don't talk to my wife about what happens with people here. She prob doesn't care. I'm not saying there is no place for FB, but I am saying don't waste my time talking to me about it.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I getting ready to brush my teeth.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

OMG, I hate liars!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is two in the morning I can't sleep! FML


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, I just wanted to bring a little facebook to you guys, some of you don't know what your missing, LOL. I actually enjoy facebook, but some people do get annoying on there.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was talked into joining up with Facebook several months ago. I like it. Sure there are the ones who post stupid stuff over and over again, but I choose to ignore most of that. I keep in touch with relatives and friends and know what is going on without having to be on the phone or checking email very often.
If it hadn't been for Facebook I would not have known about my cousin getting into an awful motorcycle accident in Spain.
I log into Facebook everyday, it's a tab I always open up and check on what has happened while I slept.
This forum is another of my regular tabs I open and I usually open the "view active topics", read them quickly and then check my email. I have a very structured way I do things each day and I don't think I waste a lot of time doing it. But I still feel I'm "in the loop" with family and friends and some of you on here that I have never met.
I'm an old codger who is not very computer literate, but my boys keep my wife and I informed when we don't know something.
At first I too thought Facebook was the biggest waste of time there ever was, especially reading things like..."It's time for me to go to bed"....I will never understand that sort of stuff. But now, I'm hooked on the whole concept.
I'll keep playing but I sure can understand how others would hate it.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax*, I think I understand where you're coming from on this one because my wife does exactly the same thing.

I appreciate the ability to stay somewhat in touch with relatives and old friends, but yeah, the ongoing and never-ending stories from my wife are just about more than I can take some days. 

Honestly, I don't need or want a half-hour explanation of how the son-in-law of the Facebook friend who was introduced to her by another Facebook friend (whom she's never met) has a legal problem stemming from a dentist office visit gone bad that somehow affected the Facebook friend of another Facebook friend who might have another friend with a daughter going to college who might be able to stop by and pick up the wedding gift for the other Facebook friend who lives in Oregon but who will be moving to Seattle after the honeymoon and who, it's a small world, also has a Facebook friend who knows one of the other Facebook friends who owns a bicycle just like my wife's bicycle, except that it's blue.

I hate to generalize, but I think a lot of it is a woman vs. man difference. On this forum, we talk about actual things, solving actual problems and how to go about this or that. Women tend to talk more about relationships and networks and friendships. I'm not saying either is right or wrong or better than the other, but holy crap, if I hear one more extended story about the child-rearing problems of someone on Facebook whom I've never met, never will meet and whom my wife has likely never met (except on Facebook), I'm going to explode.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Petersen said:


> Honestly, I don't need or want a half-hour explanation of how the son-in-law of the Facebook friend who was introduced to her by another Facebook friend (whom she's never met) has a legal problem stemming from a dentist office visit gone bad that somehow affected the Facebook friend of another Facebook friend who might have another friend with a daughter going to college who might be able to stop by and pick up the wedding gift for the other Facebook friend who lives in Oregon but who will be moving to Seattle after the honeymoon and who, it's a small world, also has a Facebook friend who knows one of the other Facebook friends who owns a bicycle just like my wife's bicycle, except that it's blue.
> 
> ...but holy crap, if I hear one more extended story about the child-rearing problems of someone on Facebook whom I've never met, never will meet and whom my wife has likely never met (except on Facebook), I'm going to explode.


Since its Sunday.... AMEN Brother! Amen!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Facebook is too complicated, and besides, *they* can never remember my password.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Bax* and Pete : A new rule. What is said on the forum stays on the forum and cannot be repeated to a wife. :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Hey Bax* and Pete : A new rule. What is said on the forum stays on the forum and cannot be repeated to a wife. :O•-:


We better put that in the rules of the forum so that everyone is aware :O•-:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Why would I want to read a book with someone's ugly face on it?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I use facebook almost every day. I don't except friend requests from anyone that I don't acually know. What bothers me is the "Facebook Polluters". They pollute my page with drivel and crap I don't give a rat butt about. "I'm going to bed", "here's a cute poem", "two more hours and I'm off work", Here's a picture of my new nails", "my husband and I had a fight".....on and on 'till I puke.
However, I would never know what my twin was up to or the rest of my brothers, sisters, foster kids, cousins, etc are doing these days. Most of the time I'm on and off in 15 minutes.

Lisa made a Facebook page for our little dog.....sheeesh :roll:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, here's a question for FB'ers and non-FB'ers alike:

What should and should not be posted on Facebook? 

I ask myself these questions all the time; What is acceptible, and what is not? Seems to me everyone has a different idea of what should be put on there. Should it be used strictly for major milestones in life, such as "I got married", "I just graduated", or "so and so died, and their funeral is on _____"? Some people post things about their babies/kids 30 times a day. Some people like to express their dislike for societal issues (this is me.) Some gripe, some just share random thoughts. So which ones are right, and which ones are wrong?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought this place was Facebook???!!! :shock:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Chaser said:


> Ok, here's a question for FB'ers and non-FB'ers alike:
> 
> What should and should not be posted on Facebook?


I got some:
"Man am I constipated"
"Little Jimmy just threw up"
"Look at my new nails"
"My hemorrhoids sure are acting up"
" My **** husband is a cheatin' SOB........"

Don't post these things.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

The big one in our family right now: Details of divorce proceedings! Don't post those!!! We'll help her and the kids when it's over but I don't want the blow by blow, even second-hand.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Another thing that should be left off facebook, personal bedtime stories, especially coming from family, not cool mom and dad!  :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since I dont look at FB, I dont care what you post. 

But what I do care about is people wasting my time telling me about what they read on FB. 

My scenario-

I just got of work and its been a LONG day. All I want to do is get home, and relax for 5 minutes before I have to start on yard work or other "honey do's." When I am accosted by my wife telling me that Jane (who she hasnt talked to or seen since the 8th grade) just got married to a guy three weeks ago, and now it has just been discovered that Jane's new husband may not have been completely divorced and he may have a gambling problem. Further more, Jane's new husband just got in a car accident and its going to cost them$1287.68 in repairs and they dont know where they are going to come up with the money.

1- I have never heard Jane's name until tonight.
2- What compelled you to talk about Jane for the last 5 minutes?
3- Are you asking me for money to "help" with Jane's financial woes?
4- Why do you think I care that these things happened? I mean, its unfortunate, but its not our problem or concern.
5- Is it really healthy to gossip about other people's lives?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I see what you mean, Luke. Maybe you should go straight out to the yard work and come back in after she has gone to bed so you don't have to hear it? ;o)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Facebook. My wife likes it too..
-O,-


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

jahan said:


> I getting ready to brush my teeth.


Can't resist "All three of them" Just joking


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you know how to tell that the toothbrush was invented in Alabama?

Because if it was invented anywhere else, it would be called a _teeth_ brush


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I made a rule with my wife: no pictures of me on facebook, no personal information about me on facebook, no personal information about us on face book, and leave me out of the goings-on there.

She ends up posting things like "Dodger made ribs for dinner. Tasty."

My wife thinks I'm crazy and a little too private. I think there is no such thing as being too private. I imagine we'll have to have the discussion again when kids are in the picture but, for now, the rules are working.

You tried just telling her Bax? You can do it in a nice way - e.g., "I'm concerned that you get so wrapped up with Facebook. Most of the people there have little to no impact on what we are doing here and now. The things that happen to them shouldn't affect us to the degree I feel they do." It worked for me.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I am SSSSSOOOOOOOO glad that I have desensitized my wife to my insensitivity. I've made it pretty clear what I do and don't care to hear about. For the most part she doesn't hit me with the facespace stuff unless she feels something would be noteworthy in my book which is a tall mountain to climb. I never cut her off during her report but sometimes after she's done I make it clear, as politely as I can, that that particular story is one I'm not really interested in hearing in the future. 

I'm glad she has friends to gossip with.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Facebook is a good place to dump a bunch of photos and keep in touch with people. It's also nice to share links to interesting articles, videos, etc. Even good for sharing something that made you laugh. 

It's also a good place to network with people you share an interest with (just like a forum is).

It's very easy to share way too much info though. I don't really trust who is looking from the other side. Facebook makes it very convenient to share your exact location on accident because you posted on your smart phone. Things like that creep me out. 

Paranoia aside, nobody needs to know what color socks you're wearing. Nobody needs to know that you think your kids are the cutest. (My wife will tell you I make the best breakfast burritos though. I don't mind, but it's kind of silly, since I don't expect to have anyone else over for breakfast.)

Those posts are lame and I ignore them, but what I really hate are the attention whores. The ones that have such chaotic lives that they always have some sort of drama going on and always need people to make them feel better.

Girls that talk about how much they hate men and then turn around to gripe about how lonely they are. UGH!

The most annoying part of facebook though, for me, are the stupid games! I haven't seen a game worth playing on fb, even after trying one or two when I first signed up. They're all ridiculous and require you to forfeit your information and your friends' information to play. STUPID! 

(And I hate getting chatted by people that aren't family or close friends. I'm almost always offline for chat. If I actually chat someone to discuss a pressing something or other, I'll usually apologize for chatting them.)

I've got a lot of fb friends, although I actually know most of those people. A few are just networking friends, but most are people I went to school with or real friends that I've spent time with.

Facebook. Mostly white noise, but it has it's benefits.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to slap those people who are fishing for a response on FB.

EX)
"Just got the worst news of my life..."
"I need to lose weight...."
"I am sooooo sad at this moment...."

First off, finding out that Dairy Queen no longer sells your favorite Blizzard flavor is NOT the worst news of your life. Second, you are a skinny girl that could only lose more weight if you stopped drinking water so stop fishing for compliments on your physique. Third, seeing Dumbledore being pushed from the tower should not affect your mental status. And if it does, please speak with the nice man wearing a white coat.

Funny thing is, I have never looked at FB. These are all things that my wife tells me about. The other day one of her friends's status was something to do with finding out what her future status was at school because she stopped attending.... DONT UNLOAD ON THE WORLD BECAUSE YOU WERE AN IDIOT AND STOPPED GOING TO COLLEGE! Idiot!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Although some FB comments are priceless....


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Like!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I held out as long as I could.

I continually forget my *facebook *password. It's not because I did too many drugs in the 60s, it's because I don't care. And when I enter the wrong password 3 times in a row the earth stops rotating and Men in Black with funny looking wands knock on my door....uh after that I don't remember anything.

Uh....well...

So this morning I tried to cancel my *facebook* account. They asked me for my password!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> OK, I held out as long as I could.
> 
> I continually forget my *facebook *password. It's not because I did too many drugs in the 60s, it's because I don't care. And when I enter the wrong password 3 times in a row the earth stops rotating and Men in Black with funny looking wands knock on my door....uh after that I don't remember anything.
> 
> ...


Darn that sneaky Facebook! They really mess with everyone


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I heard Bax* made a Facebook account for his cat. That's just what I heard Bax*, just what I heard.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> I heard Bax* made a Facebook account for his cat. That's just what I heard Bax*, just what I heard.


You are partially right. I didnt personally make the page. But the cat brainwashed my wife into doing it by using one of her human mind control tricks....

A few excerpts from my cat's facebook page:



CatfromHell said:


> Drawing a pentagram on the floor is really hard when you only have so much blood to write with.





CatfromHell said:


> Did you know humans are a lot like slinkys!? They are totally useless, but fun to push down the stairs!





CatfromHell said:


> Pikachu is my favorite Poke'mon





CatfromHell said:


> I find that staring at my owners while they are sleeping makes them feel uneasy, so I do it all night long





CatfromHell said:


> My favorite musicians are: Cannibal Corpse, Type O-, Skinny Puppy, and Michael Bolton





CatfromHell said:


> If I had the chance, I'd kill you and everyone you have ever loved


SICK cat! Now you know why I cant stand her!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

-_O-
That's dang funny!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I see nuthin homey


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

facebook can go to hell and you will never find me on there ever. I am now a firm believer that woman should be sent out in the workforce with no social interaction whatsoever. i guess some women just dont like to be supported.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I think I'll get a FB account now just to be friends with the CatfromHell....a lot of wisdom in those writings... :O||:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This guy is awesome! 8)


----------

